# Could violent vomiting cause Gastroesophageal Reflux?



## ccoleman (Apr 10, 2017)

Does anyone out there have any ideas what this is and what I should do? I do not want to go back on omeprazole, since the pain came back once I stopped taking the meds. I do not want to live medicated. I have a meeting with a nurse practitioner in 2 days and would like to be as informed as I can before meeting with her.


----------

